# Leafy Camo Suit for bow hunting



## bassfishga (Feb 25, 2014)

Does anyone use a Camo Leafy Suit or Camo Ghillie Suit while bow hunting? I was thinking about getting one but wanted to hear feedback from those who use or have used one. I am guessing you have to make sure your string or arrow does not hit your leaves on the arm. If you like them what kind worked best for you? Pros and cons for Turkey and whitetail mainly. Better off just sticking with regular or tight fit camo for bowhunting?
Most come with pants and jacket as a set. Problem i am seeing is they come S/M, L/XL or XXL/XXXL as a set but my pants are Medium and shirts and jackets are Large. So what do I go with?


----------



## Pneumothorax (Feb 25, 2014)

I use leafy suits all season long for bowhunting.  Turkey hunting too.  Haven't had a problem with the string hitting it.  Although those little leaves like to get caught in the zipper.  I finally trimmed all the leaves inside and out near the zipper.  And it's a pain getting things in and out of your pockets especially with a harness on.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 25, 2014)

I own multiple leafy and guille suits.   I can save you a lot of time and money.  Go to Bass Pro and get an Advantage Max 1 leafy jacket with a hood.  It's like a cover you wear over other clothes.  It has a light background pattern and it is the single most effective pattern I've ever used.   Leafy head camo is also a must.


----------



## sutton1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Leafy


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2014)

I use for for bow hunting and turkey hunting. Mainly all I use is the jackets, I don't use the pants much. One tip I would recommend is try and find a jacket that buttons up, and not zips. The zipper gets caught in every leaf. Although I may do what pneumothorax recommends about cutting around the zipper.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2014)

A couple more things, I think mine is a red head version, they have them on sale for 49$ quite often. Also I wouldn't stress the size to much, it is all elastic. So if the pants are a little big it won't matter.


----------



## Familyclub (Feb 27, 2014)

Try the ASAT leafy suit.  I know it is not your ordinary camo but it works.  I trim my any place I think it might interfere with the string.  Cool thing is you can wear anything underneath.  One suit for every season.


----------



## vette20 (Feb 27, 2014)

Bas Pro Redhead leaf version. It is a pain getting anything from your pockets so i usually wear just the shirt. Going to get it right now and cut the leaves by the zipper. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## hikingthehills (Mar 2, 2014)

I have used a leafy suit for years, I love it!


----------



## jmoody (Mar 3, 2014)

*must have*

I'm 6'6" so wearing my leafy suit helps to break up my outline I believe. I wear one every single time that I bow hunt & highly recommend them. You can find the ones with the holes where your pants pockets are if you shop around.


----------



## Grey Man (Mar 3, 2014)

Bought the ASAT Leafy Suit on after Christmas sale, I like it so far.


----------



## cself (Mar 6, 2014)

I use one too i cut the leaves near the zipper early this year and saved a lot of frustration, another tip is to wear light clothing or heat gear shirts it shocked me how much heat mine held in but mine was very cheep I don't know if that makes a difference


----------



## skippygus73 (Mar 11, 2014)

Bow Only said:


> I own multiple leafy and guille suits.   I can save you a lot of time and money.  Go to Bass Pro and get an Advantage Max 1 leafy jacket with a hood.  It's like a cover you wear over other clothes.  It has a light background pattern and it is the single most effective pattern I've ever used.   Leafy head camo is also a must.



I did the same thing but I also got the pants too.  It doesn't get to hot in the fall and it's big enough that my winter clothes will fit under it.  I use an arm guard just to make sure that I don't have any issues with string slap.  I was seeing it in practice before the season so I got one to make sure it didn't happen in the field.


----------



## Samoset (Nov 7, 2015)

*little feed back?*



Grey Man said:


> Bought the ASAT Leafy Suit on after Christmas sale, I like it so far.



I'm thinking of ordering this suit. Now that you have had some time with yours . How do you feel about it. 

How is the size and fit? 
Fabric hold up well? 

Thanks


----------



## Bob Wallace (Nov 7, 2015)

I use them all year long. What I do is trim the leaves off of the inside of my bow arm. Also as mentioned, get the button up not zippered.


----------



## rhodes31072 (Nov 7, 2015)

ASAT leafy is the ticket.


----------



## LipRip'r (Nov 7, 2015)

Bow Only said:


> I own multiple leafy and guille suits.   I can save you a lot of time and money.  Go to Bass Pro and get an Advantage Max 1 leafy jacket with a hood.  It's like a cover you wear over other clothes.  It has a light background pattern and it is the single most effective pattern I've ever used.   Leafy head camo is also a must.



This


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Nov 7, 2015)

Wore mine tonight while sitting on the ground. Had 8 within 20 yards and had a doe at 5 yards. The only reason she noticed something was wrong was that I was at full draw and was shaking like a leaf (first time with the bow on the ground). I'm a believer now, and I was wearing one of the $60 ones at Gander Mtn.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 8, 2015)

I also have the ASAT leafy camo suit and under black light illumination, it does better than the Advantage Max-1 suit.  If money is no option, I'd go ASAT.  Both seem very effective.


----------



## BigCats (Nov 8, 2015)

I have asat suit and love it


----------



## hmaadd (Nov 8, 2015)

this one works well for me SAS 3D Leafy Camo Ghillie Suit


----------



## Samoset (Nov 9, 2015)

rhodes31072 said:


> ASAT leafy is the ticket.





BigCats said:


> I have asat suit and love it





Bow Only said:


> I also have the ASAT leafy camo suit and under black light illumination, it does better than the Advantage Max-1 suit.  If money is no option, I'd go ASAT.  Both seem very effective.



How's the sizing on these suits ?

I'm 5'10 maybe 165# give of take a inch or pound or so in either direction.


----------

